# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Materiale mbi Provimet e Lirimit nga Ministria e Arsimit (MASH)

## [Perla]

Per t'iu ardhur ne ndihme te gjithe maturanteve te ketij viti, ne kete teme do postohet çdo informacion i nxjerre nga *MINISTRIA E ARSIMIT*,si dhe burimet mediatike.

----------


## [Perla]

*DISPOZITA TË PËRGJITHSHME*

*Neni 1*
Kjo Rregullore përcakton rregullat e zhvillimit të provimeve të Maturës Shtetërore, institucionet shtetërore dhe strukturat arsimore përgjegjëse për këtë proces.

*Neni 2*

_Në kuptimin e kësaj rregulloreje:_
2.1 “Matura Shtetërore” (më poshtë do të quhet Maturë) është një standard i njësuar dhe i përgjithshëm provimesh të detyruara dhe me zgjedhje që vërtetojnë mbarimin e shkollës së mesme dhe japin të drejtën për të hyrë në Institucionet e Arsimit të Lartë Publik, në përputhje me procedurat përkatëse të pranimit.
2.2 “Shkollë e mesme” quhet shkolla publike dhe private, 4 (katër) ose 5 (pesë) vjeçare.
2.3 “Maturant” është individi që vazhdon vitin e fundit të shkollës së mesme ose e ka përfunduar atë, por nuk ka marrë dëftesën e pjekurisë.
2.4 “Kandidat” është nxënësi që ka marrë dëftesën e pjekurisë dhe jep provimin me zgjedhje.
2.5 “AVA” është Agjencia Qendrore e Vlerësimit të Arritjeve të Nxënësve.

2.6 “DAR” është Drejtoria Arsimore Rajonale; ”ZA” është Zyra Arsimore.
2.7 “KMSH” i DAR/ZA është Komisioni i Maturës Shtetërore pranë DAR-it ose ZA-së.
2.8 “KSHMSH” është Komisioni Shkollor i Maturës Shtetërore.
2.9 “PAP” është Përgjegjësi i Administrimit të Provimit.
2.10 “AP” është Administratori i Provimit.
2.11 ”AS” është Administratori i Sekretimit.
2.12 ”PTP” është Përgjegjësi i Testit Përfundimtar.
2.13 “KOPOTED” është Komisioni për shqyrtimin e testeve që dyshohen për kopjim.

*Neni 3*
Autoriteti shtetëror përgjegjës për zhvillimin e provimeve të Maturës është Ministria e Arsimit dhe e Shkencës dhe institucionet e saj të varësisë.

*Neni 4*
Komisioni Operativ i Maturës Shtetërore (KOMSH) është organ këshillimor dhe mbikëqyrës pranë Ministrit të Arsimit dhe Shkencës dhe përfaqëson grupet e interesit në lidhje me Maturën.
Anëtarët e Komisionit Operativ të Maturës Shtetërore zgjidhen nga Ministri i Arsimit dhe i Shkencës një herë në dy vjet.

*Neni 5*
Institucionet e varësisë së Ministrisë së Arsimit dhe të Shkencës, përgjegjëse për zhvillimin e provimeve të Maturës janë:
_a._ Agjencia Qendrore e Vlerësimit të Arritjeve të Nxënësve (AVA)
_b._ Drejtoritë Arsimore Rajonale dhe Zyrat Arsimore (DAR dhe ZA)
_c._ Drejtoritë e shkollave të mesme

*Neni 6*
AVA lidhur me zhvillimin e provimeve të Maturës Shtetërore kryen detyrat e mëposhtme:
6.1 Harton teste të standardizuara.
6.2 Trajnon anëtarët e KMSH-ve të DAR-ve dhe ZA-ve si dhe individë të tjerë të përfshirë në zhvillimin e provimeve të Maturës.
6.3 Boton materiale ndihmëse për provimet e Maturës.
6.4 Shumëfishon të gjitha materialet e provimeve të Maturës.
6.5 Kryen paketimin e materialeve të provimeve.
6.6 Harton grafikun e shpërndarjes dhe grumbullimit të materialeve të provimeve të Maturës.
6.7 Organizon dhe realizon vlerësimin e testeve.
6.8 Emëron vlerësuesit e jashtëm të testeve.
6.9 Shpall rezultatet e arritjeve të çdo nxënësi/kandidati në provimet e Maturës.
6.10 Arkivon çdo material të provimit dhe i ruan ato për 6 muaj në mjediset e institucionit.
6.11 Përgatit raportin publik mbi arritjet e nxënësve në provimet e Maturës.
6.12 Kryen veprimet financiare për hartimin dhe vlerësimin e testeve në përputhje me legjislacionin në fuqi dhe detyrat e saj.

*Neni 7*
_Për zhvillimin normal të provimeve të Maturës ngrihen këto komisione të përkohshme:_
7.1 Komisionet e hartimit të programeve orientuese lëndore të Maturës.
7.2 Komisioni i Maturës Shtetërore i DAR-it, ZA-së (KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së).
7.3 Komisioni Shkollor i Maturës Shtetërore (KSHMSH ).

*Neni 8*
Komisionet e hartimit të programeve orientuese lëndore ngrihen nga IKT. Secili prej tyre, për provimet e detyrueshme dhe ato me zgjedhje, shkruan programin orientues lëndor për nxënësit dhe grupin që harton testin lëndor të provimit të Maturës. Programet orientuese lëndore për provimet e detyrueshme dhe ato me zgjedhje miratohen nga MASH.

*Neni 9*
Komisioni i Maturës Shtetërore pranë DAR-it dhe ZA-së ngrihet deri më 13 Shkurt dhe përbëhet nga 5 (pesë) anëtarë, ku kryetar është drejtori i DAR-it dhe i ZA-së dhe 4 (katër) anëtarë të tjerë, punonjës të këtyre institucioneve që punojnë në sektorët e trajnim-kualifikimit, inspektimit, burimeve njerëzore, këshillimit pedagogjik dhe të statistikës.
Drejtori i DAR/ZA,PAP dhe AP, me caktimin në detyra që lidhen me zhvillimin e procesit të Maturës Shtetërore, janë të detyruar të pranojnë ,me anë të një deklarate personale,që nuk kanë fëmijë,nipër/mbesa maturantë të përfshirë në provimet e Maturës në njësinë ku ushtrojnë funksione që lidhen me realizimin e provimeve të kësaj Mature.

*Neni 10*
_Komisioni i Maturës pranë DAR-it dhe ZA-së kryen këto detyra:_
10.1 Miraton përbërjen e Komisionit Shkollor të Maturës Shtetërore (KSHMSH).
10.2 Koordinon veprimet ndërmjet MASH-it, AVA-s dhe KSHMSH-së.
10.3 Pajis KSHMSH-në me dokumentacionin përgatitor për zhvillimin e provimit të Maturës, të miratuar nga MASH-i dhe AVA.
10.4 Trajnon anëtarët e KSHMSH-ve sipas detyrave të ngarkuara..
10.5 Dorëzon në afat nga AVA në KSHMSH dhe anasjelltas, çdo material të provimit të Maturës në përputhje me këtë Rregullore.
10.6 Krijon bazën e të dhënave për plotësimin e dokumentacionit përkatës;bashkon dhe plotëson të dhënat e tabelave T për të gjitha shkollat e DAR/ZA.
10.7 Evidenton dhe cakton mjediset ku zhvillohen provimet e Maturës.
10.8 Harton listën e përgjegjësve të administrimit, të administratorëve të provimit e të sekretimit të provimeve të Maturës.
10.9. Organizon në mjediset e saj shortin për shpërndarjen në çdo mjedis të provimeve, të çdo përgjegjësi të administrimit të provimeve, të çdo administratori të provimeve dhe sekretimit, 3 (tre) orë para zhvillimit të çdo provimi të Maturës.
10.10. Dërgon pranë çdo KSHMSH-je rezultatet e çdo nxënësi/kandidati dhe çdo dokument të përfundimit të Maturës, të dërguar nga AVA.
10.11 Shqyrton dhe vendos për shkeljen e çdo rregulli të administrimit të provimit të Maturës, bazuar në informacionin me shkrim të dërguar nga përgjegjësi i administrimit të provimit.
10.12 KMSH-ja, 3-5 dite pas mbarimit te çdo provimi, dorëzon në AVA, zyrtarisht, ne fletë dhe kopje elektronike, listën e plotë të emrave te PAP, administratorëve të provimit dhe të sekretimit, për çdo mjedis, të ndarë sipas mjediseve dhe sallave ku ata kane qene administratorë, ku shënohet dhe numri i nxënësve qe ka pasur ne administrim.
10.13. KMSH-ja pranë DAR/ZA organizon procesin e këshillimit të nxënësve për plotësimin e formularëve A1,A1z,A2 në përputhje me interesat e tyre për përzgjedhjen e shkollave të larta që duan të vazhdojnë.
10.14. KMSH-ja pranë DAR -it dhe ZA-së kryen edhe detyra të tjera që dalin në zbatim të kësaj Rregulloreje si edhe udhëzimeve të tjera të dala nga MASH.

*Neni 11*
Komisioni Shkollor i Maturës Shtetërore ngrihet deri më 17 Shkurt dhe përbëhet nga 3 (tre) -5 (pesë) anëtarë, në varësi të numrit të maturantëve të çdo shkolle.
Kryetari i këtij komisioni është drejtori i shkollës. Anëtarët e tjerë zgjidhen nga personeli i shkollës. Në këtë komision përfshihet edhe një nga zv.drejtorët e shkollës, nëse ka të tillë.
*Neni 12*
_Komisioni Shkollor i Maturës Shtetërore kryen këto detyra:_
12.1 Afishon në mjediset e shkollës të gjitha dokumentet dhe informacionin e nevojshëm për zhvillimin e provimeve të Maturës.
12.2 Pajis çdo nxënës me formularin A1 dhe çdo kandidat të interesuar me formularët A1z; A2.
12.3 Ndihmon dhe sqaron çdo nxënës/kandidat për provimet e Maturës dhe për plotësimin e formularëve A1, A1z dhe A2 . në përputhje me interesat e tyre për përzgjedhjen e shkollave të larta që duan të vazhdojnë.
12.4 Siguron saktësinë e plotësimit të formularëve A1 ,A1z dhe A2 në tërësi dhe për pjesën që plotësohet nga shkolla,në veçanti.
12.5 Merr në dorëzim formularët A1, A1z dhe A2 dhe mandat-arkëtimet që dorëzohen nga çdo nxënës.
12.6 Hedh të dhënat e nxënësve në tabelën përmbledhëse të listës emërore të nxënësve që do të marrin pjesë në provimet e detyruara dhe me zgjedhje(tabela T).
12.7 Dorëzon në KMSH e DAR-it dhe ZA-së formularët A1, A1z dhe A2, të plotësuar prej çdo nxënësi/kandidati, së bashku me tabelën e regjistrimeve T të plotësuar në bazë të formularëve të dorëzuar A1,A1z të nxënësve(me shkresë zyrtare dhe në formë elektronike).
12.8 Shpall listën e nxënësve/kandidatëve që japin provime të detyruara dhe me zgjedhje.
12.9 Shpall listën e mjediseve ku do të zhvillohen provimet; informon me shkrim çdo nxënës/kandidat për mjedisin ku do të zhvillohen provimet e Maturës.
12.10 Organizon dhe rregullon mjediset/sallat e provimeve 5 (pesë) ditë përpara datës së çdo provimi të Maturës.
12.11 Informon KMSH-në në DAR/ZA për numrin e individëve që nevojiten për administrimin dhe sekretimin e provimeve të Maturës, në përputhje me mjediset e caktuara nga KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së
12.12 Plotëson dhe jep dëftesën e përfundimit të shkollës së mesme si edhe vërtetim me notat e provimeve me zgjedhje ,sipas kërkesës së nxënësit.
12.13 KSHMSH-ja kryen edhe detyra të tjera që dalin gjatë zbatimit të kësaj Rregulloreje si edhe prej udhëzimeve të tjera të dala nga MASH ose AVA.

*I. PROCEDURAT E PROVIMIT TË MATURËS*

*Neni 13*
Provimet e Maturës zhvillohen pas përfundimit të procesit mësimor të shkollës së mesme.

*Neni 14*
14.1 Provimet e Maturës përbëhen nga provime të detyrueshme dhe me zgjedhje.
14.2 Provimet e detyrueshme zhvillohen secili në një ditë të veçantë.
14.3 Provimet me zgjedhje zhvillohen në një ditë.
14.4 Provimet me zgjedhje zhvillohen vetëm një herë në vit.
14.5 Provimet e Maturës zhvillohen vetëm me shkrim

*Neni 15*
Datat e provimeve të Maturës caktohen nga Ministri i Arsimit dhe i Shkencës.

*Neni 16*
Provimet e detyruara të Maturës i jep çdo nxënës që ka përfunduar vitin e fundit të shkollës së mesme dhe ka plotësuar formularin A1.
Çdo nxënës mbetës në provimet e detyruara ka të drejtën e riprovimit në sesionin e dytë.

*Neni 17*
Çdo nxënës që ka vlerësimin kalues në të dy provimet e detyruara dhe dëshiron të vazhdojë studimet në Institucionet e Arsimit të Lartë Publik, jep edhe provimet me zgjedhje.
Nxënësi, i cili është mbetës qoftë edhe në një nga provimet e detyruara të Maturës Shtetërore në sesionin e parë, nuk ka të drejtë të futet në provimet me zgjedhje. Ky nxënës duhet të japë riprovim lëndët e detyruara në sesionin e dytë dhe, në qoftë se i merr ato, ka të drejtë të futet në provimet me zgjedhje vitin e ardhshëm.
Kanë të drejtë të kandidojnë për të vazhduar studimet në Institucionet e Arsimit të Lartë Publik vetëm nxënësit që vlerësohen kalues në të katër provimet e Maturës Shtetërore(dy provimet e detyruara dhe dy provimet me zgjedhje).
Nëse një nxënës ka vlerësim kalues vetëm në njërin nga provimet e detyruara të Maturës Shtetërore, rezultati i tij ruhet (konsiderohet i vlefshëm) edhe në vitet në vazhdim.
Kandidatët që duan të vazhdojnë studimet vetëm në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura, Akademinë e Edukimit Fizik dhe Sporteve si dhe në programin e studimit të Edukimit Fizik dhe Sporteve në Universitetin “Luigj Gurakuqi” të Shkodrës, mund të konkurrojnë në këto Institucione të Arsimit të Lartë Publik pa qenë të detyruar të japin provimet e lëndëve me zgjedhje.

*Neni 18*
Ministria e Arsimit dhe e Shkencës, në bashkëpunim me Ministrinë e Brendshme, organizon ruajtjen e mjediseve të provimeve dhe të AVA-së.

*II. PROCEDURA E PËRGATITJES SË TESTEVE NGA AVA*

*Neni 19*
_Për të gjitha lëndët e provimeve të detyruara dhe me zgjedhje të Maturës Shtetërore në sesionin e parë veprohet sipas kësaj procedure:_
19.1. DKMV në MASH dërgon zyrtarisht në AVA programet orientuese lëndore të hartuara nga komisionet e ngritura sipas nenit 8 të kësaj Rregulloreje.
19.2. Pas marrjes së programeve orientuese, drejtori i AVA miraton ngritjen e grupeve lëndore të hartimit të testeve. Me propozimin e specialistëve lëndorë të AVA ai emëron anëtarët e grupeve lëndore të hartimit të testeve. Ata angazhohen në punë pas nënshkrimit të kontratave të posaçme,të cilat vënë si kusht ruajtjen e sekretit dhe mungesën e konfliktit të interesit.
19.3. Specialistët lëndorë të AVA-së trajnojnë çdo anëtar të grupeve lëndore të hartimit të testeve, pas emërimit të tyre.
19.4. Çdo grup lëndor harton fondin e kërkesave të testeve, bazuar në matricën e specifikimeve,të hartuar nga specialisti lëndor. Ky fond është sa 10(dhjetëfishi) i kërkesave që do të përmbajë testi.
19.5. Pilotimi i njohjes së karakteristikave të kërkesave, procedurave logjistike dhe administrative për realizimin e provimit kryhet nga fondi i kërkesave të hartuara nga çdo grup lëndor,nën drejtimin e specialistit lëndor.
19.6 Përzgjedhja e testit të lëndës bëhet nga specialistë të caktuar prej Ministrit të Arsimit e Shkencës, që emërtohen përgjegjësa të testit përfundimtar (PTP), në kushtet e ruajtjes së plotë të sekretit(KOEPS), brenda ambienteve të izoluara të AVA. Menjëherë pas përzgjedhjes së testit kryhet shumëfishimi dhe paketimi i test-broshurave.

----------


## [Perla]

*III. PROCEDURAT E APLIKIMIT PËR PROVIMET E MATURËS
*

*Neni 20*
_MASH miraton deri më datë 11 Shkurt :_
20.1 Formularët A1 dhe A1z (të dhënat e nxënësit/ kandidatit dhe kërkesat e tij për provimet e lëndëve me zgjedhje).
20.2 Udhëzuesit e formularëve A1, A1z.
20.3 AVA dërgon në KMSH-në e DAR-it dhe ZA-së formularët A1, A1z , udhëzuesit për ta dhe modelin për tabelën T për përmbledhjen e të dhënave nga formularët A1,A1z . KMSH-të e DAR-ve dhe ZA-ve i dërgojnë ato në KSHMSH-të deri më 20 Shkurt.

*Neni 21*
_MASH miraton deri më datë 1 Prill :_
21.1 Formularin A2 (të dhënat e nxënësve që kanë marrë provimet e detyruara, me notën mesatare dhe përzgjedhjen e degëve të shkollave të larta ku dëshiron të studiojë).
21.2 Udhëzuesin e formularit A2
Kandidatët që dëshirojnë të vazhdojnë studimet në shkollat e larta duhet të plotësojnë edhe formularin A2 ,brenda datës 30 Qershor dhe ta dorëzojnë atë në KSHMSH.

*Neni 22*
Çdo nxënës në vitin e fundit të shkollës së mesme, pavarësisht nëse jep apo jo provimin me zgjedhje, plotëson dhe dorëzon formularin A1 në KSHMSH-në e shkollës ku ai mëson,brenda datës 10 Mars.Çdo kandidat plotëson dhe dorëzon formularin A1z në KSHMSH-në e shkollës ku ai caktohet,brenda datës 10 Mars.
Në periudhën 11-24 mars KSHMSH plotëson në bazë të formularëve A1,A1z të dorëzuar nga nxënësit e kandidatët tabelën T.
Formularët e plotësuar A1,A1z dërgohen zyrtarisht nga KSHMSH e shkollës në KMSH-në e DAR-it dhe ZA-së brenda datës 25 Mars,së bashku me tabelën e plotësuar T përmbledhëse të të dhënave të formularëve.
KMSH-të e DAR-ve dhe ZA-ve hartojnë mbi këtë bazë listat e plota me të dhënat e të gjithë kandidatëve,sipas modelit të dërguar nga AVA, dhe i dërgojnë ato zyrtarisht dhe në formë elektronike,të ndara sipas shkollave,në AVA,brenda datës 31 Mars.

*Neni 23*
Të gjithë personat që kanë kryer shkollat e mesme para vitit shkollor 2005-2006, kanë marrë dëftesë pjekurie dhe dëshirojnë të vazhdojnë studimet në shkollat e larta,do të japin dy provimet me zgjedhje. Regjistrimi për provimet me zgjedhje do të bëhet:
a) Në shkollat ku këta persona kanë kryer shkollat e mesme.
b) Në KMSH të DAR-it apo ZA-së, ku ka figuruar shkolla e mesme, nëse shkolla e mesme apo profili i shkollës së mesme që kanë kryer është mbyllur. Në këtë rast, këta persona paraqesin në këtë KMSH dokumentet e mëposhtme:
1 Vërtetimin që ka mbaruar shkollën e mesme, i shoqëruar me notat e 4 (katër) ose 5 (pesë) viteve të shkollës së mesme, lëshuar nga drejtori i shkollës përkatëse, bazuar në regjistrin themelor (amza).
2 Kopje të noterizuar të Dëftesës së Pjekurisë.
3 Një kopje të dokumentit të identifikimit të noterizuar (pasaportë ose certifikatë lindjeje me fotografi, lëshuar jo më vonë se tre muajt e fundit, ose letërnjoftim).
4 Kërkesën me shkrim për dhënien e provimit me zgjedhje.
KMSH i DAR-it apo ZA-së cakton shkollën e mesme ku këta persona do të plotësojnë formularët A1 dhe A2 dhe do të japin provimet me zgjedhje. KMSH i DAR-it apo ZA-së përcakton për këta nxënës, në bazë të dokumentave të paraqitura, notën mesatare të viteve të shkollimit si edhe notat e provimeve të detyruara D1 e D2 dhe ia përcjell ato zyrtarisht shkollës ku i cakton.

*Neni 24*
Çdo nxënës që ka mbaruar shkollën e mesme para vitit shkollor 2005-2006, por NUK ka marrë dëftesën e pjekurisë, jep provime të detyruara dhe me zgjedhje. Ai plotëson dhe dorëzon Formularin A1 në shkollën ku e cakton KMSH i DAR-it dhe ZA-së përkatëse, pasi ka paraqitur tek ato dokumentet e mëposhtme:
1. Vërtetimin që ka mbaruar shkollën e mesme, të shoqëruar me notat e 4 (katër) ose 5 (pesë) viteve të shkollës së mesme, lëshuar nga drejtori i shkollës përkatëse, bazuar në regjistrin themelor (amza).
2. Një kopje të dokumentit të identifikimit të noterizuar (pasaportë ose certifikatë lindjeje me fotografi, lëshuar jo më vonë se tre muajt e fundit, ose letërnjoftim).
3. Kërkesën me shkrim për dhënien e provimeve.

*Neni 25*
Të gjithë nxënësit që në vitet shkollore 2005-2006; 2006-2007; 2007-2008 dhanë vetëm provimet e detyruara, por jo provimet me zgjedhje të Maturës Shtetërore, për tu regjistruar në degët e Institucioneve të Arsimit të Lartë Publik këtë vit duhet të japin provimet me zgjedhje, pranë shkollave të mesme ku kanë dhënë provimet e detyruara.Për këtë ata duhet të bëjnë kërkesë pranë KMSH të DAR/ZA përkatëse, duke paraqitur Dëftesën e Pjekurisë origjinale.
Përjashtohen kandidatët që duan të vazhdojnë studimet vetëm në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura, Akademinë e Edukimit Fizik dhe Sporteve si dhe në programin e studimit të Edukimit Fizik dhe Sporteve në Universitetin Luigj Gurakuqi të Shkodrës.

*Neni 26*
1.Të gjithë nxënësit që në vitet shkollore 2005-2006; 2006-2007;2007-2008 dhanë provimet me zgjedhje të Maturës Shtetërore dhe nuk janë regjistruar në asnjë nga degët e Institucioneve të Arsimit të Lartë Publik,për tu regjistruar në këto shkolla këtë vit nuk janë të detyruar të rijapin provimet me zgjedhje ,përveç rasteve kur e kërkojnë këtë vetë.Në këto raste ata i rijapin provimet me zgjedhje pranë shkollave të mesme ku kanë dhënë provimet e detyruara.Për këtë ata duhet të bëjnë kërkesë pranë KMSH të DAR/ZA përkatëse, duke paraqitur Dëftesën e Pjekurisë origjinale dhe mandat-pagesën e një tarife ,masa dhe modalitetet e pagesës së të cilës do të bëhen të njohura nga MASH.
2. Për të gjithë nxënësit që në vitet shkollore 2005-2006; 2006-2007;2007-2008 dhanë provimet me zgjedhje të Maturës Shtetërore dhe nuk janë regjistruar në asnjë nga degët e Institucioneve të Arsimit të Lartë Publik,rezultatet e arritura nga nxënësi në provimet me zgjedhje në një vit shkollor ruhen(konsiderohen të vlefshme)edhe në vitet në vazhdim,edhe në rastin kur nxënësi ka marrë vlerësim kalues vetëm njërin nga provimet me zgjedhje(përveç rasteve kur nxënësi kërkon ta rijapë lëndën).Nëse nxënësi kërkon ti ruhet rezultati i mëparshëm,në përllogaritjen e pikëve për sistemin meritë-preferencë për këtë lëndë merret koeficienti që lënda ka pasur në vitin që është dhënë.
3.Në rast se nxënësi e ka dhënë më shumë se njëherë një lëndë të caktuar në provimet me zgjedhje dhe kërkon ti njihet rezulati i saj,do ti njihet rezultati i arritur në vitin e fundit kur e ka dhënë lëndën.

*Neni 27*
KMSH i DAR/ZA pas verifikimit të dokumentacionit dhe kërkesës së çdo nxënësi/kandidati, të parashikuar në nenet 23, 24,25,26 cakton shkollën ku nxënësi/kandidati regjistrohet për provimet e Maturës dhe e informon atë me shkrim.
KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së dërgon në KSHMSH dokumentacionin e çdo nxënësi/kandidati, të parashikuara në nenet 23, 24,25,26.
KSHMSH-ja pas marrjes së njoftimit zyrtar dhe dokumentacionit përkatës, merr masa për regjistrimin e çdo nxënësi/kandidati, të parashikuara në nenet 23, 24,25,26.

*Neni 28*
Çdo kandidat, i parashikuar në nenet 22, 23, 24, 25,26, që jep provimin/provimet me zgjedhje, paguan tarifën e Maturës Shtetërore, në mënyrë individuale, sipas udhëzimit të posaçëm që dërgon MASH, para se të dorëzohet i plotësuar formulari A2.

*Neni 29*
Regjistrimi i çdo kandidati për provimin me zgjedhje, parashikuar në nenet 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, konsiderohet i plotë, në qoftë se krahas plotësimit me saktësi të çdo të dhëne të kërkuar, formularit A2 i bashkëngjitet mandatarkëtimi origjinal që vërteton pagesën e tarifës së Maturës Shtetërore. Formulari A2 pranohet vetëm i shoqëruar me mandat-arkëtimi

*Neni 30*
Në qoftë se për arsye të ndryshme kandidati *NUK* merr pjesë në provimin me zgjedhje për të cilin ka bërë pagesën, kjo e fundit *NUK* kthehet.

*Neni 31*
Formularët A1 ,A1z, A2 dhe tabela përmbledhëse T konsiderohen të plotësuar, kur në to janë hedhur të gjitha të dhënat që duhet të plotësojë nxënësi dhe shkolla.Pas plotësimit secilit formular i bëhet një fotokopje që mbahet e protokolluar në drejtorinë e shkollës.

*Neni 32*
KSHMSH dërgon zyrtarisht në KMSH-në e DAR/ZA-së formularët A2, të plotësuar sipas nenit 29, si edhe tabelën e regjistrimeve, brenda datës 2 korrik. KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së, pasi bën verifikimet përkatëse, i dërgon formularët,ndarë sipas shkollave, së bashku me tabelat e regjistrimeve, zyrtarisht me shkresë përcjellëse në MASH, më 11 korrik.

*Neni 33*
33.1. Nxënësit shqiptarë që kanë kryer arsimin e mesëm jashtë shtetit, kanë të drejtë të vazhdojnë studimet e larta në Republikën e Shqipërisë .
Nxënësit që kanë kryer arsimin e mesëm jashtë shtetit dhe që nuk kanë dhënë provimet ekuivalente me Maturën Shtetërore (provimet me detyrim D1 dhe D2 dhe ato me zgjedhje Z1 dhe Z2), për tu pranuar në Institucionet e Arsimit të Lartë Publik duhet të japin provimet me zgjedhje.
33.2. Me Urdhër të Ministrit të Arsimit dhe Shkencës, pranë MASH ngrihet një Komision i Posaçëm për të shqyrtuar kërkesat e kësaj kategorie.
33.3. Nxënësit e përmëndur në pikën 33.1 të këtij Udhëzimi, paraqesin pranë këtij Komisioni këto dokumente:
1. Kërkesën me shkrim për të vazhduar shkollën e lartë publike.
2. Dëftesat origjinale me notat e të gjitha viteve të shkollës së mesme, të përkthyera
dhe të noterizuara.
3. Pasaportë , Certifikatë lindjeje me fotografi ose letër njoftimi.
4. Paraqitja e dokumentave bëhet nga data 1 deri 15 prill 2009.
33.4 Komisioni, pasi njeh vlefshmërinë e dëftesës shkollore, përcakton mbi bazën e dokumentacionit të paraqitur nëse provimet e dhëna që figurojnë në këtë dëftesë janë ekuivalente me Maturën Shtetërore.
33.5. Për nxënësit e përmendur në pikën 33.1, për të cilët Komisioni vlerëson se dokumentet shkollore të tyre nuk dëshmojnë për dhënien e provimeve ekuivalente me Maturën Shtetërore, ky komision përllogarit notën mesatare të viteve të shkollimit dhe notat e provimeve të detyruara D1 dhe D2. Këto nota Komisioni ia përcjell zyrtarisht KMSH-së DAR/ZA-ve, ku nxënësi ka vendbanimin, deri në datën 30 prill 2009. KMSH e DAR/ZA-ve cakton shkollën ku kandidati do të kryejë provimet me zgjedhje dhe ku do të plotësojë formularët A1 dhe A2, duke i përcjellë kësaj shkolle dhe notat që ka përcaktuar Komisioni i Posaçëm.
33.6. Formularët A1 të plotësuar nga nxënësit për të cilët bën fjalë ky nen dorëzohen zyrtarisht si edhe në formë elektronike në AVA, sëbashku me përmbledhësen e të dhënave të nxënësve, brenda datës 5 Maj.

*Neni 34*
Tabelat T përmbledhëse të dorëzuara në AVA, përpunohen prej saj.
AVA ndërton bazën e të dhënave të çdo nxënësi/kandidati dhe pajis çdo nxënës/kandidat me një numër regjistrimi përkatës, i cili përbën elementin kryesor të identifikimit të nxënësit/kandidatit.
AVA dërgon zyrtarisht, deri më 2 maj, në KMSH-në e DAR-it dhe ZA-së, njoftimin ku jepet numri i regjistrimit të çdo nxënësi/kandidati për provimet e Maturës Shtetërore dhe të dhënat që rezultojnë për të në bazë të tabelave T të plotësuara nga shkolla.
KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së i dërgon këto njoftime në KSHMSH brenda datës 5 Maj.
KSHMSH merr masa që çdo nxënës të njihet me numrin e tij identifikues dhe me të dhënat që rezultojnë për të nga plotësimi i tabelës T dhe dërgon reklamimet eventuale zyrtarisht dhe në formë elektronike në KMSH brenda datës 10 maj.KMSH i sjell reklamimet eventuale në AVA,me shkresë zyrtare dhe në trajtë elektronike,brenda datës 15 maj.
*Neni 35*
KSHMSH, 1 (një) ditë pas përfundimit të vitit shkollor, njofton çdo nxënës për numrin e regjistrimit.
KSHMSH-ja evidenton nxënësit mbetës dhe njofton zyrtarisht KMSH-në e DAR-it dhe ZA-së për nxënësit mbetës, 1 (një) ditë pas përfundimit të vitit shkollor
KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së, 2 (dy) ditë pas përfundimit të vitit shkollor, njofton zyrtarisht AVA-në për çdo nxënës mbetës, duke dërguar edhe në formë elektronike listën e nxënësve mbetës sipas shkollave.

*Neni 36*
AVA, bazuar në nenin 35, ndërton bazën e të dhënave përfundimtare dhe listën emërore përkatëse të nxënësve/kandidatëve që marrin pjesë në provimet e Maturës Shtetërore.

----------


## [Perla]

*IV. PËRZGJEDHJA E MJEDISEVE TË ZHVILLIMIT TË PROVIMEVE TË MATURËS SHTETËRORE*

Neni 37
KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së evidenton dhe inspekton mjediset ku zhvillohen provimet e Maturës, 2 (dy) muaj para kryerjes së tyre.

Neni 38
Konsiderohen mjedise të përshtatshme për zhvillimin e provimeve të Maturës, ato që plotësojnë kriteret e mëposhtme:
38.1 Mjedisi më i vogël i përshtatshëm për zhvillimin e provimeve të jetë i mjaftueshëm për të paktën 15 nxënës.
38.2 Largësia ndërmjet çdo nxënësi/kandidati të jetë jo më pak se 120cm larg nga njeri nxënës/kandidat tek tjetri, si majtas-djathtas, ashtu dhe para-prapa.
38.3 Në ditën e provimit *NUK* zhvillohen aktivitete të tjera që ndërpresin provimin.
38.4 Mjediset të jenë të ajrosura dhe të ndriçuara.
38.5 Në mjediset ku zhvillohet provimi *NUK* ka postera, tabela ose materiale të tjera që kanë lidhje me lëndën që jepet provim.
38.6 Nxënësit/kandidatët ulen me fytyrë në të njëjtin drejtim.
38.7 Sipërfaqja që nxënësi/kandidati ka në dispozicion për të shkruar është të paktën (40 x 60) cm.
38.8 Çdo mjedis që përzgjidhet për zhvillimin e provimeve, të ketë komunikim me rrugë automobilistike.

Neni 39
Për provimet e Maturës, në shkollat ku numri i nxënësve/kandidatëve është më i vogël ose e barabartë me 20 (njëzetë), KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së grupon shkollat dhe cakton mjedisin ku zhvillohen provimet.
KMSH-ja njofton KSHMSH-të përkatëse për të lajmëruar çdo nxënës/kandidat me shkrim dhe për t’u krijuar atyre kushte lehtësuese transporti për provimet e detyruara.
Nxënësit e shkollave jopublike do t’i zhvillojnë provimet e maturës shtetërore në mjediset e shkollave publike.

Neni 40
KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe e ZA-së merr masa që provimet me zgjedhje të zhvillohen VETËM në qytetet e DAR-it dhe ZA-së, mundësisht në mjedise të mëdha dhe që plotësojnë kriteret e përcaktuara në nenin 38.

Neni 41
KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së pas përcaktimit të mjediseve ku zhvillohen provimet e Maturës, dërgon në MASH, AVA dhe në KSHMSH, deri më 10 maj listën e mjediseve përkatëse për provimet e detyruara dhe të mjediseve të lëndëve me zgjedhje.
Nuk lejohet ndryshimi i mjediseve pa marrë miratimin e AVA.Saktësimi i mjediseve për shkolla të veçanta bëhet nga KMSH në bashkëpunim me AVA
KSHMSH-ja pas marrjes së njoftimit nga KMSH e DAR-it dhe ZA-së merr masat e nevojshme për organizimin dhe rregullimin e çdo mjedisi.
KSHMSH-ja njofton çdo nxënës/kandidat, për mjedisin ku ai jep provimet e Maturës
*
V. PROCEDURAT E SHPËRNDARJES DHE GRUMBULLIMIT TË MATERIALEVE TË PROVIMEVE TË MATURËS*

Neni 42
Shpërndarja dhe grumbullimi i materialeve të provimeve bëhet me procesverbal. Materialet e provimit tërhiqen në AVA nga dy persona: përfaqësuesi i autorizuar me shkrim nga kryetari i KMSH, të DAR dhe ZA dhe një person i autorizuar nga MASH, sipas grafikut te shpërndarjes te dërguar nga MASH. Personat e autorizuar sipas këtij neni mbajnë përgjegjësi për ruajtjen e sekretit dhe sigurimin e tyre deri në dorëzimin tek kryetari i KMSH-së së DAR-it dhe ZA-së.

Neni 43
Kryetari i KMSH-së së DAR-it dhe ZA-së, pas marrjes në dorëzim të materialeve të provimit, i ruan ato në kasafortë dhe mban përgjegjësi ligjore, individuale, institucionale, sipas dispozitave ligjore në fuqi për ruajtjen e sekretit dhe sigurimin e tyre.

Neni 44
Materialet e provimit tërhiqen me procesverbal në KMSH-në e DAR-it dhe ZA-së nga Përgjegjësi i administrimit të provimit (PAP), në prani të përfaqësuesit të KMSH-së së DAR-it dhe ZA-së që do ta shoqërojë atë, në mëngjesin e ditës së provimit, 2 (dy) orë para fillimit të provimit.
Përfaqsuesi i KMSH së DAR/ZA në çdo mjedis provimi caktohet me short, që hidhet në mëngjesin e ditës së provimit, 3(tre) orë para fillimit të provimit.
Këta dy persona mbajnë përgjegjësi ligjore, individuale, sipas dispozitave ligjore në fuqi, për ruajtjen e sekretit dhe sigurimin deri në momentin e hapjes së tyre. Kutia me materialet e provimit është përgjegjësi e PAP.
Në zonat rurale koha e shpërndarjes së materialeve të provimit është në varësi të largësisë së mjedisit të provimit nga DAR-i dhe ZA-ja.

Neni 45
45.1 Pas shpërndarjes se testeve nga PAP për çdo administrator provimi (AP), testet e ngelura(te papërdorura) PAP i fut ne zarf dhe i mbyll. Këto teste qëndrojnë ne kasafortën e drejtorisë se shkollës (ose ne ndonjë vend tjetër te sigurte) deri ne përfundim te provimit.
45.2 Pas përfundimit të provimit, administratori i provimit i dorëzon me procesverbal përgjegjësit të administrimit të provimit test-broshurat e plotësuara nga çdo nxënës/kandidat. Përgjegjësi i administrimit të provimit test-broshurat e grumbulluara, testet e papërdorura dhe materialet e tjera te provimit i mbyll ne kuti në kushtet e sigurisë në prani të përfaqësuesit të KMSH-së së DAR-it dhe ZA-së, dhe administratorit-eve të provimit.
45.3 Kutia e mbyllur vuloset nga drejtori i shkollës përkatëse.Në rast të grupimit në një mjedis të nxënësve nga shkolla të ndryshme,përdoret vula e shkollës pritëse.
45.4 Përfaqësuesi i KMSH-së i DAR-it dhe ZA-së dhe përgjegjësi i administrimit të provimit, dorëzojnë në KMSH-në e DAR-it dhe ZA-së me procesverbal kutinë me materialet e provimit.
45.5 Personi i autorizuar nga MASH, ngarkohet edhe me detyra të tjera si koordinator dhe mbështetës i KMSH së DAR dhe ZA, për zhvillimin normal të provimeve të Maturës Shtetërore.

Neni 46
Ditën e provimit, pas përfundimit të provimit, përfaqësuesi i autorizuar me shkrim nga kryetari i KMSH të DAR/ ZA dhe personi i autorizuar nga MASH, kutitë e dorëzuara sipas nenit 45, si dhe materiale të tjera të provimit, i sjellin në AVA.

----------


## [Perla]

*VI. PROCEDURA E SHPËRNDARJES SË PËRGJEGJËSIT TË ADMINISTRIMIT, ADMINISTRATORËVE TË PROVIMIT DHE TË SEKRETIMIT NË MJEDISET E PROVIMEVE TË MATURËS*

Neni 47
47.1 Për mjediset/sallat me mbi 15 nxënës caktohet një administrator provimi për çdo 20-25 nxënës.
47.2 Çdo KMSH e DAR-it dhe ZA-së, pasi merr informacion nga KSHMSH-ja për numrin e nevojshëm të administratorëve të provimeve dhe sekretimit, bën hartën e shpërndarjes së tyre në mjediset/sallat e provimit.
47.3 KMSH e DAR-it dhe ZA-së harton listën emërore për çdo provim të Maturës, të individëve sipas rendit alfabetik, që do të jenë përgjegjës të administrimit, administratorë provimi dhe njëkohësisht listën emërore të administratorëve të sekretimit.
47.4 KMSH e DAR/ZA për mjediset e mëdha e me disa kate mund të zgjedhë edhe nga një administrator kati(palestre),me qëllim që këta të asistojnë PAP në administrimin e provimit.
47.5 KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së organizon shortin për shpërndarjen sipas mjediseve të përgjegjësve të administrimit, administratorëve të provimit dhe sekretimit,në ditën e provimit të Maturës, 3 (tre) orë para fillimit të tij.
47.6 KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së vendos me short emrat e mjediseve ku do të zhvillohen provimet.
47.7 Pasi përzgjidhet mjedisi i provimeve, në përputhje me numrin e administratorëve të provimeve dhe sekretimit për këtë mjedis, vendoset vija ndarëse sipas rendit zbritës, në listat emërore të shpallura të përgjegjësve të administrimit të provimit, administratorëve të provimit dhe të sekretimit.
47.8 Në DAR-të dhe ZA-të ku provimet zhvillohen vetëm në një mjedis, përzgjedhja respekton kërkesat e nenit 50.
VII. ADMINISTRIMI I PROVIMIT

Neni 48
Detyrat e Përgjegjësit të Administrimit të provimit (PAP)
Gjatë dhe pas zhvillimit të provimeve PAP ka këto detyra:
48.1 Tërheq në DAR-në ose ZA-në, materialet e provimit.
48.2 Udhëzon dhe shpërndan administratorët e provimeve.
48.3 Bën identifikimin e nxënësve/kandidatëve përpara hyrjes në provim sipas listës emërore të dërguar nga AVA
48.4 Shpërndan materialet e provimeve administratorëve të provimeve të Maturës dhe i hap ato në prani të nxënësve/kandidatëve.
48.5 Respekton orarin e zhvillimit të provimeve.
48.6 Nuk lejon hyrjen e personave të paautorizuar në mjediset e provimit.
48.7 Njofton dhe raporton tek KMSH-ja pranë DAR-it dhe ZA-së për çdo rast parregullsie gjatë zhvillimit të provimit.
48.8 Dokumenton çdo parregullsi dhe masë që merr dhe ia dorëzon ato KMSHsë pranë DAR-it dhe ZA-së.
48.9 Bën paketimin e test-broshurave të papërdorura, pas shpërndarjes së test-broshurave çdo nxënësi/kandidati në mjedisin e provimit.
48.10 Bën paketimin e test-broshurave të përdoruara dhe materialeve të tjera të provimit, pas përfundimit të provimit.
48.11 Plotëson formularin e zhvillimit të provimit të dërguar nga AVA.
48.12 Kryen dorëzimin e materialeve të provimit në KMSH-në e DAR-it dhe ZA-së, pas përfundimit të provimit.

Neni 49
Detyrat e administratorit të provimit(AP)
Gjatë ditës së provimit administratori i provimit kryen detyrat e mëposhtme:
49.1 Bën identifikimin e çdo nxënësi/kandidati përpara hyrjes së tij në provim, sipas listës së dërguar nga AVA, në qoftë se i kërkohet nga PAP.
49.2 I shpërndan dhe i grumbullon çdo nxënësi/kandidati materialet e provimit.
49.3 Njeh çdo nxënës/kandidat me rregullat e provimit dhe masat që merren ndaj atyre që nuk i zbatojnë ato.
49.4 Mbikëqyr gjatë gjithë kohës procesin e provimit.
49.5 Respekton orarin e zhvillimit të provimit.
49.6 Nuk lejon hyrjen e personave të paautorizuar në mjediset e provimit që i janë caktuar për të mbikëqyrur.
49.7 Njofton dhe raporton tek përgjegjësi i administrimit të provimit për çdo rast parregullsie gjatë zhvillimit të provimit.
49.8 Dokumenton çdo parregullsi si dhe masat që merren dhe ia dorëzon ato PAP.
49.9 Lajmëron nxënësit 30 minuta përpara mbarimit të kohës së zhvillimit të provimit.
Neni 50
Rregulla për administratorin e provimit( AP)
Administratori i provimit që caktohet për mbikëqyrjen e nxënësve/ kandidatëve nuk është mësues i asaj shkolle dhe i lëndës që po merret në provim. Gjatë provimit ai zbaton rregullat e mëposhtme:
50.1 Ndalohet të mbajë celular gjatë zhvillimit të provimit.
50.2 Drejton çdo nxënës/kandidat nëpër vende dhe nuk lejon ndërrimin e vendeve.
50.3 Nuk lejon asgjë tjetër, përveç stilolapsit, dhe pasaportës(ose certifikatës personale, ose letër njoftimit) në tavolinën e çdo nxënësi/kandidati.
50.4 Sigurohet që çdo nxënës/kandidat e ka kuptuar se çfarë duhet të bëjë.
50.5 Gjatë kohës së provimit, zë një pozicion që të mbikëqyrë të gjithë mjedisin e provimit.
50.6 Nuk largohet për asnjë moment nga mjedisi i provimit.
50.7 Nuk lejon ngrënien, zhurmën, kopjen ose komunikimin e nxënësve/ kandidatëve me njëri-tjetrin.
50.8 Vendos çdo nxënës/kandidat në mënyrë të atillë që çdonjëri të shikojë në të njëjtin drejtim.
50.9 Nuk i përgjigjet asnjë pyetjeje të nxënësit/kandidatit mbi përmbajtjen e testit.
50.10 Nuk lejon për asnjë arsye largimin e nxënësit/kandidatit nga mjedisi i provimit pa realizimin e procesit të sekretimit dhe pa bërë dorëzimin e testit.
50.11 Kontrollon, gjatë marrjes në dorëzim të testit, mos-dëmtimin e barkodit dhe mos-dëmtimin e testit(palosje,grisje etj)nga ana e nxënësit/kandidatit.
50.12 Vendos në dosjen e caktuar materialet e provimit që dorëzohen nga nxënësit/kandidatët.
50.13 Ndalohet të shfletojë ose të bëjë shënime në materialet e provimit, si gjatë tij edhe pas tij.
50.14 Nuk lejon ASNJË nxënës/kandidat të ketë kohë shtesë për zhvillimin e provimit.
50.15 Nuk lejon asnjë individ tjetër të paautorizuar në mjedisin e provimit.
50.16 Pas shpërndarjes së testeve drejton procesin e verifikimit nga çdo nxënës të rregullsisë fizike të testit të vet.
50.17 Evidenton me detaje në proces-verbal çdo rast parregullsie të ndodhur në mjedis nga ana e ndonjë nxënësi.

Neni 51
Administratorët e sekretimit(AS)
51.1 Për kryerjen e procesit të sekretimit në mjediset e provimit që kanë mbi 60 nxënës/kandidatë, caktohen administratorë të sekretimit. Këta administratorë caktohen nga KMSH-ja e DAR-it dhe ZA-së. Për çdo 60- 70 nxënës/kandidatë ka nga një administrator sekretimi.
51.2 Administratorët e sekretimit kryejnë vetëm procesin e sekretimit dhe identifikimit të nxënësve.
51.3 AVA, mbështetur në numrin e nxënësve/kandidatëve të regjistruar, përgatit listën emërore të nxënësve/kandidatëve dhe barkodet përkatëse.
51.4 AVA përgatit udhëzimet për përgjegjësit e administrimit të provimit dhe administratorët që merren me sekretimin, për vendosjen e barkodeve në test-broshurën e nxënësit/kandidatit dhe në listën emërore.

Neni 52
Hyrja e nxënësve/kandidatëve në mjediset e provimit
52.1 Nxënësi/kandidati paraqitet në shkollë 1 (një) orë përpara fillimit të provimit. Në këtë kohë kryhet identifikimi i nxënësit/kandidatit, hyrja në mjediset e provimit (klasa), ulja e tyre në vende si dhe leximi i rregullave për nxënësit/kandidatët.
52.2 Procesi i identifikimit të çdo nxënësi/kandidati gjatë hyrjes së tyre në mjediset e provimit kryhet nga përgjegjësi i administrimit të provimit. Me kërkesën e tij,ai mund të ndihmohet nga drejtori i shkollës, administratorët e provimit dhe administratori i sekretimit.
52.3 Pas fillimit të zhvillimit të provimit, drejtori i shkollës qëndron në shkollë por *NUK* lejohet të hyjë në mjediset ku zhvillohet provimi.
rendin zbritës te listës emërore te dërguar nga AVA.
52.5 Nxënësi/kandidati, ditën e provimit, ka me vete për identifikim pasaportën[ose certifikatën personale me fotografi ose letërnjoftimin].
52.6 Lejohet hyrja në provim vetëm e nxënësit/kandidatit të shpallur në listë.
52.7 Sistemimi i çdo nxënësi/kandidati, në mjediset/sallat e provimit bëhet një nga një, sipas rendit te hyrjes se tyre. NDALOHET ndërrimi i vendeve.
52.8 Në ato shkolla apo mjedise ku provimi administrohet vetëm në një klasë, sistemimi i nxënësve bëhet sipas rendit alfabetik.

Neni 53
Procedura e sekretimit të testit
53.1 Sekretimi i testeve fillon menjëherë, pasi ka filluar procesi i zhvillimit të provimit.
53.2 Procesi i sekretimit të testeve realizohet nga administratori i sekretimit dhe përgjegjësi i administrimit të provimit.
53.3 Administratori i sekretimit, pasi kryen identifikimin e nxënësit /kandidatit dhe prezencën e tij në listën emërore, realizon ngjitjen e etiketave të kodit të sekretimit(barkodeve) në hapësirat e parashikuara në test dhe në listën emërore.Gjatë procesit të sekretimit nxënësi të firmosë pasi të ketë verifikuar ngjitjen e barkodeve në listën emërore dhe në testin e tij.
53.4 Administratori i sekretimit ngjit njërën nga etiketat e kodit të sekretimit(barkodit) përkrah emrit të nxënësit/kandidatit në listën emërore dhe etiketën tjetër të barkodit, e ngjit mbi vendin e parashikuar në test.
Për provimet e lëndëve me zgjedhje mund të përdoren barkode treshe.
53.5 Përgjegjësi i administrimit të provimit së bashku me administratorët e sekretimit bëjnë mbylljen e kodeve të sekretimit të papërdorura, pas përfundimit të procesit të sekretimit.

Neni 54
Përjashtimi ose mosnjohja e rezultateve të provimit të nxënësit/kandidatit
Ditën e provimit nxënësi/kandidati përjashtohet dhe nuk i njihet rezultati i provimit në qoftë se:
54.1 Nuk është i pajisur me dokument identifikimi .
54.2 Nuk qëndron në vendin që i caktohet.
54.3 Përpiqet të japë provimin për një nxënës/kandidat tjetër.
54.4 Bën përpjekje të fitojë në mënyrë të padrejtë informacion mbi përmbajtjen e testit.
54.5 Merr ose jep ndihmë, informacion, kopje ose komunikon me nxënës /kandidatë të tjerë.
54.6 Bën komente lidhur me përmbajtjen ose zgjidhjen e testit gjatë kohës së zhvillimit të provimit.
54.7 Përdor mjete shkrimi të ndryshme nga ato të specifikuara për këtë qëllim (të cilat janë:stilolaps me ngjyrë të zezë ose blu dhe(vetëm për provimin e matematikës )vizore e kompas.
54.8 Merr me vete telefon celular, radio ose çdo mjet tjetër komunikimi në mjedisin e provimeve.
54.9 Largohet nga mjedisi i provimit pa kryer procesin e sekretimit.
54.10 Heq, shkruan ose dëmton kodin e sekretimit (barkodin) të vendosur në test.
54.11 Dëmton testin(palos,zhubros,gris) ose nuk e dorëzon atë.

Neni 55
Penalizimet e nxënësve/kandidatëve
Në qoftë se një nxënës/kandidat thyen rregullat e provimit, atëherë administratori i provimit njofton përgjegjësin e administrimit të provimit dhe merr këto masa disiplinore:
55.1 Nxënësi/kandidati përjashtohet nga provimi, në qoftë se thyen rregullat e provimit.
55.2 Nxënësi/kandidati përjashtohet nga provimi dhe i hiqet e drejta të japë provimet e Maturës për vitin në vazhdim, në qoftë se nuk zbaton rregullat e pikave 54.3, 54.4, 54.5, 54.8.
Në qoftë se përgjegjësi i administrimit të provimit merr një nga masat e parashtruara në pikën 55.1 ose 55.2, ai urdhëron nxënësin/kandidatin të largohet nga salla e provimit, pa shqetësuar të tjerët.
Në rast se nxënësi/kandidati refuzon të largohet nga mjedisi i provimit, përgjegjësi i administrimit të provimit e informon atë mbi mosnjohjen e rezultatit,evidenton rastin me procesverbal dhe lejon vazhdimësinë e provimit.

Neni 56
Të drejtat e nxënësve/kandidatëve
56.1 Në rast se nxënësi/kandidati vëren ndonjë shkelje të rregullores së provimit nga ana e nxënësve të tjerë, ai ka të drejtë të raportojë për parregullsi tek administratori i provimit, PAP-i ose përfaqësuesi i DAR/ZA.
56.2 Nxënësve maturantë të verbër, pasi u jepet broshura e testit, të veçohen në një mjedis të përshtatshëm. PAP cakton një person për leximin e pyetjeve të testit dhe për plotësimin e përgjigjeve, që jep me gojë nxënësi, në fletën e testit. Në këto raste të mundësohet regjistrimi i përgjigjeve.
56.3 Maturantët që dorëzojnë testin e provimit përpara kohës së përcaktuar, nuk duhet të dalin nga mjedisi ku zhvillohet provimi para dy orësh nga fillimi i tij,por të grumbullohen në një sallë, të përcaktuar që më parë.
56.4 Nëse testi që i jepet nxënësit është i dëmtuar ose me faqe të bardha,ai ka të drejtë të kërkojë menjëherë ndërrimin e testit.

----------


## [Perla]

*VIII. PROCEDURA E VLERËSIMIT TË TESTEVE*

Neni 57
57.1 Vlerësimi i përgjigjeve të nxënësve/kandidatëve në provimet e detyruara dhe me zgjedhje bëhet me pikë të cilat ekuivalentohen në notë.
57.2 Vlerësimi i çdo përgjigjeje të dhënë nga nxënësi/kandidati për kërkesën përkatëse, mbështetet në skemën e vlerësimit të përgatitur nga hartuesit e testeve.
57.3 Skema e vlerësimit është një standard vlerësues i njëjtë për çdo nxënës/kandidat. Çdo përgjigje e plotë, e saktë ose e pjesshme e dhënë nga nxënësi/kandidati për çdo kërkesë, vlerësohet me pikë, sipas skemës së vlerësimit.
57.4 Nxënësi/kandidati vlerësohet me 0 (zero) pikë, kur jep përgjigje të gabuar, kur nuk jep asnjë përgjigje ose kur në pyetjet me alternativa shënjon në më tepër se një alternativë.
57.5 Pas përfundimit të çdo provimi të Maturës, AVA shpall skemën e vlerësimit të testit.
57.6 Vlerësues të jashtëm vlerësojnë testet e provimit të Maturës.
57.7 Vlerësues i jashtëm për provimet e Maturës është çdo mësues i shkollës së mesme, pedagog ose specialist me përvojë në mësimdhënie në lëndën që zhvillohet provimi.
57.8 Drejtori i AVA-s emëron vlerësuesit e jashtëm dhe përgjegjësit e tyre.
57.9 Zgjedhja e vlerësuesve të testeve kryhet çdo vit. Numri i tyre është në varësi të numrit të testeve që vlerësojnë dhe kohës së shpalljes së rezultateve të vlerësimit.
57.10 Çdo vlerësues firmos në çdo test që vlerëson.
57.11 Para fillimit të procesit të vlerësimit të testeve, grupi i hartimit te testeve te AVA trajnon vlerësuesit e testeve.
57.12 Vlerësimi i testeve realizohet në mjediset që përzgjidhen nga AVA dhe miratohen nga Ministri i Arsimit dhe Shkencës, në kushte të përshtatshme dhe të sigurta.
57.13 Çdo test vlerësohet nga dy vlerësues.
57.14 Kur midis dy vlerësuesve ka ndryshime pikësh për të njëjtat kërkesa, përgjegjësi i vlerësuesve të lëndës cakton një vlerësues të tretë, vendimi i të cilit është përfundimtar.
57.15 MASH-i ngre grupe monitoruesish të vlerësimit të testeve sipas lëndëve, të cilët në mënyrë të rastësishme monitorojnë testet e vlerësuara. Këta grupe gjithashtu shqyrtojnë rast për rast të gjithë testet që raportohen si të dyshimta për kopjim nga vlerësuesit e testeve.
57.16 MASH ngre komisione të posaçme (KOPOTED), që shqyrtojnë rast për rast të gjithë testet që raportohen si të dyshimta për kopjim nga vlerësuesit e testeve.
57.17 Për të gjitha parregullsitë që konstaton, secili KOPOTED informon MASH-in,i cili merr vendimin përkatës.
57.18 Procesi i vlerësimit të testeve mbikëqyret nga përfaqësues të Komitetit të Maturës Shtetërore.
57.19 Shpallja e rezultateve bëhet jo më vonë se 15 (pesëmbëdhjetë) ditë, pas çdo provimi të Maturës.
*
IX. ZHVILLIMI I PROVIMEVE TË DETYRUARA TË MATURËS SHTETËRORE NË SESIONIN E DYTË*

Neni 58
Çdo DAR dhe ZA të paraqesë në AVA, një(1)muaj para datës së zhvillimit të provimit të parë(të detyruar) të sesionit të dytë, listën e nxënësve që kanë plotësuar formularin A1,që kanë qenë me një ose dy lëndë pakaluese në fund të vitit shkollor,por i kanë dhënë provim këto lëndë në sesionin e vjeshtës dhe kanë fituar të drejtën të hyjnë në provimet e sesionit të dytë të Maturës Shtetërore. Lista dorëzohet me shkresë zyrtare dhe në formë elektronike. Bashkë me këtë listë dorëzohet në AVA edhe lista e mjediseve ku do të zhvillohen provimet Hartimi i testeve përfundimtare për provimet e detyruara të Maturës Shtetërore në sesionin e dytë bëhet nga persona të përcaktuar me urdhër të brendshëm të drejtorit të AVA-s. Në AVA bëhet shumëfishimi dhe paketimi i test-broshurave.
Shpërndarja e dokumentacionit të përgatitur nga AVA për provimet e detyruara të Maturës Shtetërore në sesionin e dytë bëhet sipas grafikut të hartuar nga ky institucion.
Dokumentacioni i provimeve tërhiqet pranë AVA-s 1 (një) ditë para datës së zhvillimit të provimit nga përfaqësuesi i autorizuar prej drejtorit të DAR,shoqëruar nga përfaqsuesi i MASH në DAR/ZA dhe ruhet në ambiente të sigurta. DAR tërheqin edhe dokumentacionin e ZA që kanë në vartësi.
Provimet zhvillohen në mënyrë të përqendruar në mjedise, të përcaktuar nga DAR/ZA duke zbatuar të njëjtat rregulla dhe procedura sipas Rregullores së zhvillimit të Maturës Shtetërore.
Dorëzimi i dokumentacionit të provimit të bëhet menjëherë pas përfundimit të provimit, njëlloj me skemën e tërheqjes.
Përpunimi informatik i të dhënave,lidhja e kodeve të sekretimit(barkodeve) me ID e nxënësve dhe dhënia e rezultateve bëhet nga AVA në mjediset e saj.
*
X. KLASIFIKIMI I MATERIALEVE DHE RUAJTJA E SEKRETIT*

Neni 59
Konsiderohen materiale të klasifikuar:
59.1 Fondi dhe banka e kërkesave të testeve.
59.2 Testet përfundimtare dhe skemat e vlerësimit të testeve përkatëse.
59.3 Kodet e sekretimit te prodhuara nga AVA.
59.4 Test-broshurat e plotësuara nga çdo nxënës/kandidat.
59.5 Pikët dhe notat përkatëse.
59.6 Baza e te dhënave te Maturës Shtetërore te AVA-s.

Neni 60
Në mjediset e AVA-së zbatohen rregullat e mëposhtme:
60.1 Lejohet hyrja në mjediset e AVA-s vetëm e personave të autorizuar.
60.2 Lejohet hyrja në mjedisin teknik vetëm e personave qe kanë lidhje me procesin e punës.
60.3 Hyrja në mjediset e AVA-s kontrollohet në mënyrë elektronike.
60.4 Mjedisi teknik vëzhgohet nga kamera.
60.5 Ndalohet qëndrimi vetëm i një individi në mjedisin teknik.
60.6 Ndalohet mbajtja e celularëve, mjeteve të tjera të komunikimit dhe gjithçka tjetër që cenon sigurinë e procesit në mjedisin teknik.
60.7 Bëhet kryerja e kontrollit fizik gjatë hyrjes dhe daljes së personave në mjedisin teknik.

Neni 61
Për sigurimin e kërkesave të testeve zbatohen këto rregulla:
61.1 Nënshkrimi i kontratës individuale me çdo person që angazhohet në hartimin e fondit, bankës dhe kërkesave të testit përfundimtar.
61.2 Nënshkrimi i deklaratës nga punonjësit e AVA-s për konflikt interesi.
61.3 Ruajtja në kompjuter e materialeve të provimeve nga specialistët lëndorë, duke aplikuar elemente sigurie si fjalëkalime të shumëfishta, mungesë komunikimi elektronik dhe në rrjet.
61.4 Paketimi me elemente sigurie i materialeve të provimit.

Neni 62
Personat fizikë e juridikë, të cilët janë në kontakt të drejtpërdrejtë me materialet e konsideruar të klasifikuar sipas pikave të nenit 59, janë të detyruar të veprojnë në përputhje me këtë Rregullore. Në rast shkeljeje, i kalohen organeve të drejtësisë për ndjekje penale.

*XI. REGJISTRIMI DHE RUAJTJA E TË DHËNAVE*
Neni 63
Për qëllime të mbikqyrjes dhe të përmirësimit të provimit të Maturës, AVA mban të dhënat e çdo nxënësi/kandidati, të vlerësuesve të jashtëm dhe të mjediseve ku janë realizuar provimet e Maturës si dhe rezultatet e çdo nxënësi/kandidati në këto provime.
AVA mbledh, përpunon, ruan të dhënat personale dhe çdo shënim tjetër. Këto përdoren nga AVA për qëllime administrimi dhe analiza të provimeve të Maturës, nga MASH-i dhe institucione të tjera shtetërore,me autorizim të MASH.
Të dhënat personale të çdo nxënësi/kandidati dhe vlerësuesve të jashtëm janë konfidenciale.
Informacioni dhe renditja e shkollave sipas rezultateve të çdo nxënësi/kandidati është konfidencial.

*XII. NJOHJA ME REZULTATET E PROVIMEVE TË MATURËS SHTËTËRORE*

*Neni 64*
Çdo nxënës/kandidat pjesëmarrës në provimet e Maturës Shtetërore, pas shpalljes së rezultateve të provimit,në bazë të njohjes me skemat e publikuara të vlerësimit, ka të drejtë të kërkojë nga AVA rivlerësim të testit të tij. Për këtë, brenda 4 ditëve pas shpalljes së rezultateve të provimit, ai paraqet pranë KSHMSH-së një kërkesë dhe mandat arkëtimin e pagesës së një tarife ,masa dhe modalitetet e pagesës së të cilës do të bëhen të njohura nga MASH.
KSHMSH, pasi grumbullon të gjitha kërkesat, i përcjell ato sëbashku me mandat-arkëtimet në KMSH pranë DAR/ZA-së,brenda 5 ditëve nga shpallja e rezultateve të provimit. KMSH pranë DAR/ZA shqyrton kërkesat e paraqitura nga KSHMSH-të dhe i përcjell ato zyrtarisht tek AVA, shoqëruar me mandat- arkëtimet përkatëse,brenda 7 ditëve nga shpallja e rezultateve.
AVA ngre grupet e vlerësimit të testeve, me vlerësues të trajnuar. Rivlerësimi bëhet me të njëjtat rregulla e procedura si vlerësimi i testeve,duke vazhduar të jenë të sekretuara me barkode testet që rivlerësohen.
Rezultatet e rivlerësimit dërgohen nga AVA zyrtarisht pranë KMSH të DAR/ZA me një afat nga 15 deri 30 ditë nga data e shpalljes së rezultateve të provimit dhe konsiderohen rezultate përfundimtare të nxënësve. KMSH, nëpërmjet KSHMSH njofton për rezultatin e rivlerësimit çdo nxënës që ka kërkuar rivlerësim testi.

*XIII. ARKIVIMI I DOKUMENTEVE TË PROVIMIT TË MATURËS*

Neni 65
Çdo dokument i provimit të kandidatit arkivohet si dokument sekret në arkivin e AVA-s deri më 31 dhjetor të vitit ku çdo kandidat i nënshtrohet provimeve të Maturës Shtetërore.
Pas datës 31 janar të vitit në vazhdim, AVA eliminon çdo test-broshurë të çdo nxënësi/kandidati.

Neni 66
Kjo rregullore zbatohet duke filluar nga viti shkollor 2008-2009

----------


## [Perla]

*Matura 2009, koeficientet e shkollave të mesme
*

_Universiteti i Tiranës dhe ai Politeknik, zbardhin koeficientet për secilin profil shkollor të mesëm_


Koeficientet do shërbejnë për shumëzimin e notës mesatare dhe dy lëndëve me detyrim, që do jepen në provim
Koeficientet që universitetet do të caktojnë për secilin profil shkollor të mesëm, do të mbeten të pandryshuar.

Burime pranë dekanateve të Universitetit të Tiranës dhe atij Politeknik, thanë për gazetën "Shekulli" se nuk do të kërkojnë ndryshime në koeficiente, por do të ruajnë ato që janë përdorur në maturën e kaluar.

Edhe këtë vit, degë të ndryshme do vlerësojnë me koeficiente më të lartë, profilin shkollor që është më pranë programit dhe përmbajtjes që ato kanë. Universiteti Politeknik do të vlerësojë me koeficientin më të lartë të mundshëm, 1.4, në këtë maturë, profilin Natyror, ndërsa me koeficientin më të ulët, 1.0, shkollat me disiplina kulturore dhe sportive.

E njëjta logjikë do të ndiqet edhe në degët e Universitetit të Tiranës, ku degët me përmbajtje shkencat natyrore, apo anasjelltas, do të vlerësojnë me koeficient më të lartë shkollat me profil të ngjashëm.

Në koeficientet që i përkasin llojit të shkollës së mesme, çdo degë e shkollës së lartë ka në dispozicion 5 koeficiente, nga 1.0 deri në 1.4 (1.0, 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4), me të cilët vendos preferencën e saj për llojet e ndryshme të shkollave të mesme.


Koeficienti i shkollës së mesme do t'i shërbejë maturantit për të zgjedhur më drejt degën e studimit ku preferon të vazhdojë.

Për të përfituar shumën që do t'i duhet për të qenë pjesë e pranimeve në universitete, maturanti duhet të shumëzojë fillimisht secilën nga 3 notat e para (nota mesatare dhe 2 notat për provimet e lëndëve të detyruara matematikë e gjuhë-letërsi) me koeficientin e vendosur nga dega e fakultetit, për llojin e shkollës së mesme që ai ka kryer, dhe të mbledhë këtë shumë me pikët e dala nga shumëzimi i koeficienteve të dy lëndëve me zgjedhje, me notën e provimit që kandidati ka marrë në secilën lëndë.

----------


## Albmaster

Nje nga reformat ne arsimin tone eshte dhe menyra e dhenies se matures se shtetit dhe shumellojshmeria e zgjedhjes se lendeve  :buzeqeshje:  

P,S [Perla] linkun e mesiper per MASH e ke shkruar gabim  :buzeqeshje: 

Suksese te gjithe maturanteve dhe dalshi faqebardhe !!

Albmaster

----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]

.....................

----------


## [Perla]

.........................................

----------


## [Perla]

........................................

----------


## [Perla]

.............................................

----------


## [Perla]

............................................

----------


## [Perla]

.........................................

----------


## [Perla]

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## [Perla]

...............................

----------


## [Perla]

..........................

----------


## [Perla]

......................

----------


## [Perla]

Universiteti "Fan S. Noli"* Korce -1*

----------

